# InkSoft Adds Bodek And Rhodes Product Catalog



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Bodek and Rhodes has joined the growing list of wholesalers in the InkSoft integrated catalog lineup. The recent addition provides InkSoft users with the ability to quickly and easily add even more styles to their web store offerings. A single click is all it takes to bring on a new item.

In addition, inventory levels and product prices automatically update. This eliminates having to spend time tracking changes and making adjustments. The integrated catalogs also provide current photography, with front and back views of each garment and all available colors, for a professional, user-friendly display. 

InkSoft also supports product catalog integration with alphabroder, Americana, Badger Sportwear, Eva Sportswear, S&S Activewear, and SanMar.

For an example of photo quality, go to InkSoft Design Studio or Design Studio - InkSoft Demo Site. 

InkSoft is a software company that offers a comprehensive business suite including an online designer, ecommerce platform, and other business tools. For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.inksoft.com


----------

